# Ubuntu and multiple displays



## Aquinus (Oct 27, 2013)

Hello everyone. As a developer and system admin it shouldn't surprise you that I tend to use *nix or OS X when I'm working. Unfortunately since I got my 3 new displays, Ubuntu/X11/fglrx won't hold on to my monitor positioning. It keeping resetting the second and third to be backwards. When I login and open up 
	
	



```
gksudo amdcccle
```
 and reset the positions. As soon as I logout it resets back.

Now if you're not confused already let me continue. If I login to GNOME as window manager, it will restore the display positions to where they are supposed to be (even though it's incorrect at the login screen when GDM loads up,) but if I use a different window manager, like i3, it doesn't load the monitor positions and I have to reset it manually.

I attempted to manually modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf to have the proper monitor positions, but even on a restart it doesn't seem to load them from the xorg conf file.

So my question to everyone is: If /etc/X11/xorg.conf isn't where the monitor positions get loaded from, where do they? I suspect I'm changing the wrong file. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 28, 2013)

If you use the prop AMD drivers the settings are most likely in a conf file in the driver install folder (YMMHW if you had been using the open "radeon" drivers).


----------

